# The Golf Thread



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Do you play? Looking for people to play with? Love watching it on TV? Hate it?

Discuss it here!


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I play our local Par 3s religiously. I'm a near expert with my 9 iron and pitching wedge.

But I've been playing these courses for so long, when I play a real course I get progressively worse with my lower irons. And I still can't figure out why I can hit 220 yards comfortably with my 5 wood yet can't hit even 150 w/ my 3 wood. Stupid 3 wood, it's gotta be that club's fault because all 3 woods I play are no good - yeah, that's it...


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Yes, yes, yes, no.

I'm lucky that my wife likes golf as much as I do so going golfing is not a bone of contention in our marriage. We play together, we play apart and it isn't an issue. Recently in these WFH times, I've been able to play an evening 9, a late afternoon 18 with the guys, and at least 2 18s out of every 3 weekends with her. Last year we both played over 60 times (me mostly 18s, her mostly 9s). 

Contemplating retirement by this time next year so we are thinking of what we will do in terms of a possible membership.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

One could argue I enjoy it too much. Typically try to play twice a week plus 2 or 3 times a week for range time. I think this summer I'm going to try and take advantage of my work flexibility and try to knock myself down to 4 day weeks to get another round in.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Haven't been playing much recently as I took some buggered up arm injury a couple years back that hobbled me for over 2 years. This summer I'm hopeful to get back out and back to enjoying it. I'm bloody terrible but I mostly golf alone and I dont seem to mind. It's just an objective walkabout for me so thats ok.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Me being forced to watch golf on TV ....


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Mark Brown said:


> Haven't been playing much recently as I took some buggered up arm injury a couple years back that hobbled me for over 2 years. This summer I'm hopeful to get back out and back to enjoying it. I'm bloody terrible but I mostly golf alone and I dont seem to mind. It's just an objective walkabout for me so thats ok.


Twilight golf...longer shadows...cooler breezes.... just you and the course with no one pushing you from behind...not much better.


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

play lots, love the game, the unsolvable riddle. Lots of good people and laughs.


----------



## NotFromToronto (Dec 10, 2009)

Love it… been playing most of my life though for many years I was lucky to get 5 or 6 rounds a year in. That has thankfully ramped up over the last 10. Finally started doing memberships (even though the courses around here are increasingly getting rid of memberships). So now I’m on the course at every opportunity even if I only have time for a few holes.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Lifelong hacker, played the most I had in many years last year, mostly with my middle son, who took it up a little late but is hooked, so that works out well for me. We’ve had exactly 1 range session so far, 2 weeks ago, lousy weather.

I probably play to 10-12 when playing well, but don’t have an actual handicap. Mid 80s is a really good round, never been under 80. I still have hope.

I‘m a minor gear ho, this year it’s 2 new Ping wedges, they feel incredible, and SIM 4 5w & 3h. Those replace XHot 3h & 4h, I need a few more yards, but those old Callaways sure did give me a lot of quality shots.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Yeah, I played a lot last year too as we had a stellar Spring/Summer/Fall. Basically 8 months of great weather, can only hope the same this year but we generally don't get 2 good years of weather in a row.

Since I play the par 3s so much (considering 2 courses are 10 minutes from my place) and really only need a good nine and a pitching wedge, I only bought those 2 clubs in a nice MIJ Mizuno forged set. My MIJ obsession flows across almost anything from guitars to cars to electronics & golf sets. Mizuno are expensive, but worth it - and 2 are far cheaper than a full set.

Stupid thing though, I had to bullshit my way into buying these irons considering any golf shop I went to refused to sell me the individual clubs. They wanted me to cough up like 3 large for the entire set. So I fed them a line that I broke just my nine & pitching wedge and needed replacements. They ordered them right away for me, so strange...


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Avid golfer till about 4 years ago. A femoral pinch put an end to my weekend activities involving chasing a little white Titleist. (the only ball in golf!).


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Yep, been at it for over 25 years now. Record games in Ottawa area in 2008 was just over 200 games !!! Now i play about 60-75 games a year. Used to be a 11 hadcp. back then now shoot in the high 80's low 90's. Playing from senior tee's has helped me enjoy the game nowadays.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

SWLABR said:


> Avid golfer till about 4 years ago. A femoral pinch put an end to my weekend activities involving chasing a little white Titleist. (the only ball in golf!).


 I have the manitoba license plate "PRO V1"


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Been a casual golfer since my late 20s when I lived in Vancouver in the early 90s. For years I'd only get out to play when visiting the west coast but have been getting out to play fairly often in Ottawa the past few years. 
If anyone has any course recommendations around Ottawa, please post them. My favourite so far is Loch March but I'm still looking for a less formal but good course somewhere.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Started golfing in 2015.
I played hockey & soccer growing up, but never gave golf a chance.. which is a shame!

Had a buddy posted into Wpg with me, and he got me hooked.
I didn't have clubs, so we shared his bag the first time.. I was within a stroke or two of him at the end, and he said " you need your own clubs!" 
I shoot in the mid 80s, low 90s usually.

We do a yearly golf trip to the cranbrook area with 16 guys.. it's a riot. I'm the youngest guy by 10+ years.

Always looking for golf buddies in Ottawa!


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

terminalvertigo said:


> Always looking for golf buddies in Ottawa!


I think we have quorum for at least one Ottawa/Gatineau foursome! 

A lot of good choices on either side of the river. I would be in favour to meet up with @marcos at Le Sorcier! @zztomato I've always found Emerald Links to be a good course, 3 9's and almost always in good shape. I've played many around the area, only one I wouldn't go again (Riverbend). A little further out, Casselview is fun, Prescott, Upper Canada. I regularly play at Mississippi in Appleton but it is getting really hard to get on without having a member to book for you.


----------



## Benny Gutman (Jul 15, 2016)

Golf? Yes of course but only if it's an R version in blue


----------



## Sabzor (Aug 30, 2016)

Been an avid golfer since the age of about 18. Worked my first ever job as turf maintenance at Royal Ottawa and kept at it for the better part of 10 years I loved it so much.

Low single digit player and I tend to bounce around the Ottawa area as much as I can. Haven’t gotten out yet this year but maybe this weekend!


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Sabzor said:


> Low single digit player


We can't be friends.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

ZeroGravity said:


> I think we have quorum for at least one Ottawa/Gatineau foursome!
> 
> A lot of good choices on either side of the river. I would be in favour to meet up with @marcos at Le Sorcier! @zztomato I've always found Emerald Links to be a good course, 3 9's and almost always in good shape. I've played many around the area, only one I wouldn't go again (Riverbend). A little further out, Casselview is fun, Prescott, Upper Canada. I regularly play at Mississippi in Appleton but it is getting really hard to get on without having a member to book for you.


I'm in !!!! Sorcier is one top notch course.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

marcos said:


> I'm in !!!! Sorcier is one top notch course.


that makes 3


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

terminalvertigo said:


> that makes 3


I'm game at some point. I have been known to be a double digit golfer who occasionally kicks his ball when others are not looking.  
I usually play with my wife and son- it makes a nice family outing.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

zztomato said:


> I'm game at some point. I have been known to be a double digit golfer who occasionally kicks his ball when others are not looking.
> I usually play with my wife and son- it makes a nice family outing.


We got to make this happen gentleman. Do you have a preference when you want to play?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I may be the only known sales guy who has never played golf. Frankly, I don't even know which hand I would shoot. I play righty when batting in baseball, but lefty for hockey (not that I have played either of those in many years).

But, I'm not a hater. I have many friends who play and I work for a Japanese company. The Japanese (in case you don't know) are quite passionate about golf. I have friends who regularly shoot in the 80s. One of them is a bit of a ringer, wins tournaments fairly often.

Enjoy. I wouldn't rule it out, but I seem to have more than enough to occupy my time without it.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

marcos said:


> We got to make this happen gentleman. Do you have a preference when you want to play?


Nights, Afternoons, Weekends.

Or- Plan it and take a day off


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Milkman said:


> I may be the only known sales guy who has never played golf. Frankly, I don't even know which hand I would shoot. I play righty when batting in baseball, but lefty for hockey (not that I have played either of those in many years).
> 
> But, I'm not a hater. I have many friends who play and I work for a Japanese company. The Japanese (in case you don't know) are quite passionate about golf. I have friends who regularly shoot in the 80s. One of them is a bit of a ringer, wins tournaments fairly often.
> 
> Enjoy. I wouldn't rule it out, but I seem to have more than enough to occupy my time without it.


Your right Mike, a lot of people in sales use golf as an opportunity to talk business. I would say you would play righty judging from what you have said (same as me) . The Japanese build some of the finest forged irons in the world. Hope you get time to try it, but it can be very frustrating at times.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

terminalvertigo said:


> Nights, Afternoons, Weekends.
> 
> Or- Plan it and take a day off


Cool, i think give Le Sorcier about a month to get in shape. I have been out 3 times so far this year at different courses and the conditions are okey but still need some sunshine and warm weather.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

marcos said:


> Cool, i think give Le Sorcier about a month to get in shape. I have been out 3 times so far this year at different courses and the conditions are okey but still need some sunshine and warm weather.


I'll have more time in June and into the summer.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

terminalvertigo said:


> Nights, Afternoons, Weekends.
> 
> Or- Plan it and take a day off


This! I still "work" for a living but would take a day to golf. I could make just about anytime but I have to keep in mind it is 45-50 drive from Farrhaven to the course.

I assume they will likely offer specials on Mondays & Tuesdays as they always have.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> Frankly, I don't even know which hand I would shoot. I play righty when batting in baseball, but lefty for hockey (not that I have played either of those in many years).


You are probably a righty in golf.

A golf swing is closer to a baseball swing than a shot in hockey. 
I also bat right, shoot left, so I have something to base that on.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I've been out 3 times this Spring, but the weather here has been garbage this Spring. When we've had a nice day I've managed to get out. It was 23 on Monday and it's 6 today to give an idea of the weather swings. I'd love a week of consistent weather to dry the courses out.


----------



## Erick1987 (Feb 16, 2017)

Does anyone know of a canadian forum for golf clubs that is as trusted as this one is for guitars? That'd be cool. Must exist?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Erick1987 said:


> Does anyone know of a canadian forum for golf clubs that is as trusted as this one is for guitars? That'd be cool. Must exist?


Nope, lots of little regional boards with low activity, but WRX is USA and is the big marketplace


----------



## NotFromToronto (Dec 10, 2009)

You’d probably know for sure which one feels more comfortable the first time you try swinging.

I’m a bit odd… I am right handed, but left eye dominant. I played hockey left handed, played right handed in the field for baseball, but was a switch hitter at the plate. Generally I would bat right for control and to give me a better chance of getting in base, but left to swing for the fences.

I golf left handed…. But I suspect that’s because my dad taught me and he had left handed clubs.


----------



## basscarter (Mar 11, 2016)

Courses are finally opening up in my neck of the woods, hoping to make it out to the range at lunch sometime this week


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Erick1987 said:


> Does anyone know of a canadian forum for golf clubs that is as trusted as this one is for guitars? That'd be cool. Must exist?


There are two that i know of. The Toronto Golf Nuts and The Ottawa Golf Forum.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

Sabzor said:


> Been an avid golfer since the age of about 18. Worked my first ever job as turf maintenance at Royal Ottawa and kept at it for the better part of 10 years I loved it so much.
> 
> Low single digit player and I tend to bounce around the Ottawa area as much as I can. Haven’t gotten out yet this year but maybe this weekend!


low singles to scratch is my goal this year. Typically float between 9 on the low and 12 on the high depending. Really working on the short game fixed for this season (mostly putting).


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I used to be average to below average at putting, with the occasional brilliant streak.

Then I started putting like a slapshot or wrist shot, and I don't mean with that sort of force. I mean that I look at the hole on the green as I take the putt, I'm actually not looking at the golf ball as I putt except to size it up.

Lowered my score permanently and it's a lot more fun.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

FatStrat2 said:


> I used to be average to below average at putting, with the occasional brilliant streak.
> 
> Then I started putting like a slapshot or wrist shot, and I don't mean with that sort of force. I mean that I look at the hole on the green as I take the putt, I'm actually not looking at the golf ball as I putt except to size it up.
> 
> Lowered my score permanently and it's a lot more fun.


My coach had me do this as a practice for lag putting and for warmups but after hearing a couple of podcasts about it (I think it was golf guru of the month Sasho Mackenzie) I will be trying heads up all the time too. I do have to go back to a mallet putter rather than a blade since I find it easier to keep aligned. Anyone interested in a Kirkland KS1 with weight kit and Super Stroke wrist lock grip?


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Happy Days!

Just got the text message that my new wedges have shipped. Hope they get here by next Tuesday.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

ZeroGravity said:


> ...I will be trying heads up all the time too...


Right, "heads up", didn't know what to call it. I thought it was my invention! lol

Seriously, I see no one using that method and it's helped a lot. I got strange looks from my golf buddies until they saw my results.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

FatStrat2 said:


> Right, "heads up", didn't know what to call it. I thought it was my invention! lol
> 
> Seriously, I see no one using that method and it's helped a lot. I got strange looks from my golf buddies until they saw my results.


Look up Sasho Mackenzie for more information on it. When you think about it, it makes a lot of sense. Most actions that require to hit a target, you look at the target and let your biomechanics do the action to get it there with visual feedback for distance and adjustments.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

FatStrat2 said:


> Right, "heads up", didn't know what to call it. I thought it was my invention! lol
> 
> Seriously, I see no one using that method and it's helped a lot. I got strange looks from my golf buddies until they saw my results.


Speith does it on shorter putts


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

terminalvertigo said:


> Speith does it on shorter putts


Short putts are easier in this case because you can see from the ball to the hole in your field of vision. Primarily heads-up helps with distance control because you don’t have to assess the distance then try and correlate it to the putt from “memory”. Heads up is constant visual feedback on how hard the stroke has to be once you’ve already lined up and picked your target line


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

^ Yeah, this exactly. My short term memory ain't what it used to be, especially if I haven't gotten much sleep. And I also don't need to pivot my head back & forth trying to measure up the shot. It's win-win really.

As for those pros using heads-up, I have no doubt (if I watched golf) but I meant I've never seen anyone locally use this method - like ever.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

FatStrat2 said:


> ^ Yeah, this exactly. My short term memory ain't what it used to be, especially if I haven't gotten much sleep. And I also don't need to pivot my head back & forth trying to measure up the shot. It's win-win really.
> 
> As for those pros using heads-up, I have no doubt (if I watched golf) but I meant I've never seen anyone locally use this method - like ever.


I usually just close my eyes and pray. I find it is about as useful as my "talent"


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

terminalvertigo said:


> Speith does it on shorter putts


I think he got that from VJ. He's the first one _I_ saw do that.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

ZeroGravity said:


> Happy Days!
> 
> Just got the text message that my new wedges have shipped. Hope they get here by next Tuesday.


What are you getting for wedges buddy?


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

marcos said:


> What are you getting for wedges buddy?


Haywood Signature, a 54.12 and a 58.10 in raw finish. They are a DTC from Vancouver that get pretty good reviews, so decent wedges at a decent price, Canadian and only a couple of weeks to get build to order clubs. Lots of wins there.

Unfortunately UPS says they will get here Thursday so I won't get them in time for Tuesday's (first) round.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

ZeroGravity said:


> Haywood Signature, a 54.12 and a 58.10 in raw finish. They are a DTC from Vancouver that get pretty good reviews, so decent wedges at a decent price, Canadian and only a couple of weeks to get build to order clubs. Lots of wins there.
> 
> Unfortunately UPS says they will get here Thursday so I won't get them in time for Tuesday's (first) round.


I have never herd about them but will check them out. Nice to see a Canadian club builder.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

marcos said:


> I have never herd about them but will check them out. Nice to see a Canadian club builder.











haywoodgolf | high-quality, well-designed & affordable golf equipment


haywoodgolf is an independent online golf destination selling high-quality golf equipment at more affordable prices. Golf Wedges, Iron Sets, and putters for Men, Women, Junior, low and high handicappers & beginner golfers that like modern and minimal design. The best clubs you can buy for the...




ca.haywoodgolf.com





On the homepage they have TXG's quite favourable review of their irons.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

ZeroGravity said:


> haywoodgolf | high-quality, well-designed & affordable golf equipment
> 
> 
> haywoodgolf is an independent online golf destination selling high-quality golf equipment at more affordable prices. Golf Wedges, Iron Sets, and putters for Men, Women, Junior, low and high handicappers & beginner golfers that like modern and minimal design. The best clubs you can buy for the...
> ...


Man those Signature irons are freekin gorgeous !!!! You know what, now that i see them i remember playing with a guy last year who had a set. He really likes them. Great price on forged irons if you consider that most good iron sets are 1700-2500 !!!! Enjoy them and let us know what you think of the wedges.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

ZeroGravity said:


> Happy Days!
> 
> Just got the text message that my new wedges have shipped. Hope they get here by next Tuesday.


I'm still waiting on this notice for my new irons (ping i525) and hopeful replacement driver from Taylormade. The waiting is the hardest part


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

Any one one have any bag suggestions for someone who walks with cart for 95% of his rounds? My old Ping Hoofer needs to be replaced with something sleeker looking that also doesn't constantly have clubs getting stuck going into, or coming out of the bag.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I've managed to get out twice. The weather here just isn't great still. Even the sunny days aren't warm. We managed to fluke into playing on the only 2 really nice days we've had.

I replaced all my clubs other than my putter last season. It took most of the season last year to get used to them. I seemed to click pretty quickly this season though. I am hitting great, it's just getting the feel back for the short game that's going to take a bit.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Strung_Out said:


> Any one one have any bag suggestions for someone who walks with cart for 95% of his rounds? My old Ping Hoofer needs to be replaced with something sleeker looking that also doesn't constantly have clubs getting stuck going into, or coming out of the bag.


Let me check on what my buddy has. It's a fantastic bag with a really cool setup for the club holes. I just can't remember the brand. It's well out of my price range.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

@Strung_Out the bag my buddy has is a sun mountain h2no (cart version). I don't have the cash but I'd buy it in a second if I did.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

First round in yesterday with a couple of observations. Due to some injuries over the winter I have been unable to take a full swing and went out cold yesterday, not even a range session. Was striving for "not horrible" and was pleasantly surprised that it was indeed not a complete train wreck. It was a bit hot and cold, the good was really good but the bad was really bad.

I tried to put into practice the few things I was able try, albeit only the past couple of weeks. First heads-up putting could really be a thing for me. I have (had?) horrible distance control where a lag putt would often lead to a three putt because I simply blew the first putt leaving it too far from the hole, usually short, to make an easy second putt. Last night was much better and a couple of three putts came only on near misses with tricky pins and reads. 

The other thing was getting the club/hands on plane. This will be the hardest thing because it all has to do with the way I rotate my shoulders on takeaway, too flat across causing a sway, and the "dropping into the slot" on the way down. I tend to be way above the plane because it feels like I am going to smash the club into the ground a foot behind the ball. The correct movement is so different I suffer from paralysis of real vs feel at the moment. When I did get it, the strikes were clean, beautiful high ball flights and decent distance. Still a bit out to in with a tendency for a too far left ball direction but it'll come. I was able to drop a few nice ones onto the green as opposed to missing or hitting and running up to. Working with a laptop, Kinovea video SW and a couple of webcams in the basement has really helped identify the issue and will help get it worked out.

Supposed to be a nice weekend here. Hopefully can get to the range


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

^ Nice update. I'll be going out soon.

Here's my performance prediction: I'll start off strong, slip as I keep playing, then improve on the back 9 with a maddening 'average' score.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

FatStrat2 said:


> ^ Nice update. I'll be going out soon.
> 
> Here's my performance prediction: I'll start off strong, slip as I keep playing, then improve on the back 9 with a maddening 'average' score.


Sounds about right. 

I've only made it out for 9 so far but started even thru 4 holes, lost my swing on 5 and finished out at +8 after trying to make too many swing changes - which I immediately fixed on the range. Welcome to early season golfing as always!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I have never been a good putter but my wife is not too shabby. She insists that i have a routine when putting. Well you know what, it works !!! I just stand behind the ball a few feet away, eyeball the put, walk into my stance, look at the hole once and fire. This has worked very well in my last 3 games. I am missing less puts. Try it out guys. Routine is the key.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

^ What I like about that strategy is what's also hidden in there: don't overthink the shot, just do it.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

On my way to Prescott to play. Sadly, without the new wedges that Useless Parcel Service has been unable to deliver Thursday, then not Friday, and supposed to be but not likely Monday.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Useless Parcel Service finally came through, although 45 minutes after I left to play 9 this evening


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
I suppose late is better than never though and if you look at it right, now you just have an excuse to get out again sooner. So it would seem they did you a favor??


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Mark Brown said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> I suppose late is better than never though and if you look at it right, now you just have an excuse to get out again sooner. So it would seem they did you a favor??


3:32 tomorrow 😁


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

ZeroGravity said:


> Useless Parcel Service finally came through, although 45 minutes after I left to play 9 this evening
> 
> View attachment 417109
> 
> View attachment 417110


Great looking wedges buddy. Hows the bounce on them?


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

marcos said:


> Great looking wedges buddy. Hows the bounce on them?


54.12 and 58.10

We’ll see how it goes this afternoon. I can see the solid forged heads not being very forgiving but when things line up, will reward with beautiful shots.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

ZeroGravity said:


> 54.12 and 58.10
> 
> We’ll see how it goes this afternoon. I can see the solid forged heads not being very forgiving but when things line up, will reward with beautiful shots.


I'm sure they will work out. Have a good one.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

STILL havent swung the sticks yet.. gotta get on it!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I got out to Wooden Sticks yesterday. We had booked this round a couple of months ago. Unfortunately about 2 weeks ago I brutally threw out my back. I don't get to play courses of this calibre much nowadays though due to how high green fees are, so I took the meds I have for the back and pushed my way through. Amazingly I managed a 40 on the front. But by the turn I was really hurting, even with the second dose of meds. I shot a 52 on the back. But I got to play a course I always wanted to play, and my back is sore but not any worse than it already was. I'll just not be mentioning this to my DR.

The leaves still aren't fully out, and conditions aren't peak season but it was in great shape. It must be absolutely stunning in the fall when the leaves turn.

For anyone who doesn't know about Wooden Sticks, it's got a bunch of replicas of holes from famous courses. Although a couple of my favourite holes were the ones not modelled after other holes.


----------

